# hand aguer input needed



## bullrider (Jan 21, 2010)

I just bought this eskimo barracuda hand auger for 70bucks was that a good deal?


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

bullrider said:


> I just bought this eskimo barracuda hand auger for 70bucks was that a good deal?


If you haven't already used it, take it back and go to Angler's Den and buy a Strike Master Mora.
It's only $50.00 and is a better auger.
The Eskimo is OK but the Mora is better.


----------



## bullrider (Jan 21, 2010)

i would but we are going to east canyon in the moring and that will be the first time using it


----------

